# ephedrine



## DEE151 (Mar 10, 2011)

does any body know a site that sell real ephedrine?


----------



## antiage (Mar 15, 2011)

nah man,  i think that stuff has gotten some bad reviews in the past because of increased risk of heart problems.  it gets your heart pumpin like crazy,  and  if you already have some high blood pressure or something it could be a bad combo.


----------



## tdhmuscle (Mar 16, 2011)

heard you can get it from your pharmacist; it's sudafed but not the kind they keep on the shelves.  never looked into it myself tho.  I think if you can find Dimetapp that's one of the key ingredrients


----------



## thepunisher000 (Mar 16, 2011)

Dee, you need to get your research game up man. 

Two of the most common brand-names that are available in the states are Bronkaid and Primatene. Either one can be had in-person with a driver's license, or online. 

To address the other concern, unless you have preexisting issues with blood pressure and heart rate, ephedrine is safe to use.


----------



## moresize (Mar 16, 2011)

how close are you to Canada...still legal there


----------



## brundel (Mar 16, 2011)

Keep in mind that the D E A keeps a close eye on ephedrine import because its used in the manufacturing of methamphetamine. 
I wouldnt order it to my own house.


----------



## G3 (Mar 16, 2011)

thepunisher000 said:


> Dee, you need to get your research game up man.
> 
> Two of the most common brand-names that are available in the states are Bronkaid and Primatene. Either one can be had in-person with a driver's license, or online.
> 
> To address the other concern, unless you have preexisting issues with blood pressure and heart rate, ephedrine is safe to use.


 


moresize said:


> how close are you to Canada...still legal there


 
Both^^^   and Canada will ship to U.S.


----------



## awhites1 (Mar 16, 2011)

thepunisher000 said:


> Dee, you need to get your research game up man.
> 
> Two of the most common brand-names that are available in the states are Bronkaid and Primatene. Either one can be had in-person with a driver's license, or online.
> 
> To address the other concern, unless you have preexisting issues with blood pressure and heart rate, ephedrine is safe to use.



you know i tried to get bronkaid at CVS once but the one they had didn't have ephedrine in it... wtf


----------



## jagbender (Mar 16, 2011)

I don't mess with any stims anymore.  i used too many stacks adn messed up my adrenals and Thyroid.


----------



## patrickjfanning (Mar 16, 2011)

I swear by eca stack.  Been using it for over 3yrs.  Super clean, no jitters.  Anyway, start with a low dose to find what wortk best for you.  You can get real ephedria at Ephedriaforsale.com...   Goodluck..


----------



## thepunisher000 (Mar 21, 2011)

awhites1 said:


> you know i tried to get bronkaid at CVS once but the one they had didn't have ephedrine in it... wtf



Wow, I haven't seen that one lol. 

Also, downregulation is not a concern on EC. It does not specifically on the beta-2 receptors, such as Clenbuterol does. It is theorized that the effects of EC actually compound, i.e. improve, with continued use. 

I swear by it also, Patrick. You do not realize its positive appetite-suppressing effects until you diet without it again lol.


----------



## letsgetbig (Mar 21, 2011)

truck stops still sell it , you have to ask for it cause thats how addicts make their stuff.


----------



## chevyman (Mar 21, 2011)

Ephedrine HCL/Caffeine - Supplements Canada


----------



## Imosted (Mar 21, 2011)

Not highjack this but got a question.
i have both ep and clen.
is there any risk of running this (I know that clen has to be run 2or 3 weeks on same length off)
 3 weeks clen and once off clen 3 weeks of eca stack?
so 
week 1 clen
week 2 clen
week 3 clen
week 4 eca
week 5 eca
week 6 eca
week7 clen
....
for 2 or 3 months?
Or should i give a break?


----------



## patrickjfanning (Mar 22, 2011)

chevyman said:


> Ephedrine HCL/Caffine


Thanks Chevyman.... Lowest prices I've seen yet.
You're the man...


----------



## G3 (Mar 22, 2011)

patrickjfanning said:


> Thanks Chevyman.... Lowest prices I've seen yet.
> You're the man...


 
Yes. Real Nice. Reps


----------



## phosphor (Mar 22, 2011)

SARMs/T3/Clen/Keto combo is a winner... I was sweating my ass off in the middle of winter on it. Make sure you have the taurine onhand for ANY Clen usage, otherwise you could get some severe cramps. Your body produces a small amount a taurine and the clen sucks it up like a sponge.

On ephedrine, make sure you cycle it like everything else to give the receptors time to recoup, otherwise the effect diminishes and you can screw yourself up over time.


----------

